# Beautiful Hamilton Watch - but fake?



## Frappy (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello Watchuseek-Community!

I'm new to this Forum and kind of got addicted to watches 

I made a long research about automatic watches and in the end I found one, that suitet my taste as well as my wallet: (My first automatic!!!)

I bought it via "buy it now" and did not receive it yet, but after reading a few terrible stories about fake watches and replicas I just wanted to ask you guys if there is any chance that this is a fake Hamilton.

I already got in contact with the seller and he congratulated me for buying such a bautiful watch. After that I confronted him with my doubts about that watch being a fake watch and since then he did not answer (Maybe because its just 7 hours ago )

Signs against:
- Glasback shows pretty much details which doesn't make it efficient at all to fake this watch
- I browsed the watch and found out that its a H18516731 (like on the little sign in picture 2) and did not find any "mistakes"
- Seller has 100% positive feedback
- Seller seems to be nice 
- watch comes with instruction and original carton (not really strong pro)

Signs for a fake:
- There are prety good fakes in ebay and around the world
- I didn't receive anything about the origin of this watch by the seller yet
- This guy usually sells cheaper watches, this Hamilton is the first watch over 100$ in months

Could you take a short look at it and tell me if it is possible, to fake a watch that accurate in this price area? I mean you can see the wohle backside which just looks wonderful even the picture that was taken is not that brilliant.

Thank you in advance,
frap


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Hard to tell. I'm not an expert, but from the photos, it looks pretty legit (to me). I doubt this is a model that would be prone to fakery, but who knows? The seller has 100% feedback, so you are probably ok. I guess when you get it, you could email Hamilton with the serial number and see what they say or take it to a local AD or a good watchmaker...


----------



## Frappy (Jul 23, 2009)

filmjuicer said:


> Hard to tell. I'm not an expert, but from the photos, it looks pretty legit (to me). I doubt this is a model that would be prone to fakery, but who knows? The seller has 100% feedback, so you are probably ok. I guess when you get it, you could email Hamilton with the serial number and see what they say or take it to a local AD or a good watchmaker...


Yeah, I sure will bring it to a local AD to let him take a look at it - just wanted to ask you guys if by accient is anyone out there who owns that exact watch or knows about fake Hamilton watches.

Anyone please? 

EDIT:
Seller just answered in a long Email, that he is a fan of old vintage watches and likes to repair them and sell them on ebay. He bought this Hamilton watch himself and sent the serial number with all information to me. Also if there is any problems or trouble with the watch I would be able to return it. He seems really nice and trustful, so I think this will be a legit Hamilton watch.

So looking forward to have it


----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm NO EXPERT...

But I'm going to go out on a limb and say it is at least suspect.

1.) The "H" on the crown looks smaller than every one of my 11 Hamiltons.

2.) The back of each of my Hammy autos has information like stainless steel, sapphire crystal, model number, etc., around the display crystal on the rear case.

3.) Not sure on this one, but on the front, "automatic" is usually lower case.


----------



## Frappy (Jul 23, 2009)

I went on researching and found this:

http://www.uhrenhandel.de/hamilton-linwood-chronograph-automatik-h18516731-p-3979.html

It's a pretty legitimate german watchseller and I compared the pictures to the ones from ebay.

The H on the crown seems a little bit suspect to me too.

I will have to wait and bring the watch to an AD and let him watch.

I also have the serial number - can I send it to Hamilton via Email to let them check if everything is alright? I really don't believe in that, because if someone fakes a watch, he will be able to get some "legit" serialnumbers - am I right?

Usually I'm not a big fan of buying such things on ebay, but the price and the watch were so nice, that I could not resist 

*saving money for a new Jazzmaster Chrono*


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks legit from the front...

Here's another photo rom Princeton:









In your eBay photo, it looks like the crown finish may be a little tarnished?


----------



## Frappy (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello,

as I said - from the pictures the watch really looks authentic - I was just concerned about the details, because there are a still a lot of fakes on ebay.

As soon as I get the watch, I'll post close up pictures for you


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

If just the movement is real - and it appears to be - then you will have an incredible deal for a V 7750 movement. good find

99.99% sure it is real anyway.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

From the pix, it looks legit. But, if you had any concerns, why did you buy it?:think:


----------



## sixties.nut (Apr 5, 2009)

It's Real ! Enjoy


----------



## Frappy (Jul 23, 2009)

Pro Diver said:


> From the pix, it looks legit. But, if you had any concerns, why did you buy it?:think:


Cause I was like looking for an automatic with 7750 movement for about half a year for an (for my wallet) acceptable price. I compared a lot and thought that this should be "the watch", so I bought it.

Also, the seller wrote that if there were some trouble, I am able to just send it back and he will give me my money.

+ Buying via Paypal is pretty safe as well.


----------



## Frappy (Jul 23, 2009)

This seller is just a wonderful guy 

He sent me some more pictures and said that he apprechiates that I worry so much about that watch but I really shouldn't.
He seems really sincere and honest, so I am really looking forward for this watch right now.

Here are the pictures:


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

its a legit hammy, legit 7750, and a good price. 

Welcome to the club, and go have a celebratory drink, on us! :-!


----------

